# 1994 johnson outboard motor



## froglegs (Jan 8, 2005)

i sure could use a manual or someone tell me where it download one. this is for a 1994 johnson outboard motor 70hp. model number is j70tlerc ser.# g03316131. if any info email me at [email protected] thanks in advance.


----------



## froglegs (Jan 8, 2005)

*bad email*

email should have been [email protected] sorry.


----------



## divot61 (Jun 10, 2006)

a great place to get info on marine engines is boatlinks.com
they have a complete engine breakdown


----------

